# Question on a 28'' Craftmen snow blower



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a 28'' Craftsmen snowblower and when i do drive ways it does not scrape up all the snow. It will leave some on the ground, does any one know how to prevent that? Also my chute wont stay all the way back when it blowing snow, it travels. Does any one have a type of "wings" they are usesing like what are on snow plows. I think that would be a good idea because it leaves trail some times. THanks any help would be appritated.


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

You can adjust the shoes on the bottom of the blower to get the box closer to the ground. I don't think the wings are a good idea, just take a smaller bite and use a slower speed. When you're leaving a trail the machine is moving too fast.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*craftsman snow blower*

I agree with the previous comments regarding 
your snow blower.

With regard to your Chute traveling thats very 
common with snow blowers using cable to 
tension the chute to be able to rotate it.

What you can do is attach a small wieght to the
handle using some very heavy steel washers tied 
together with some nylon twine or even a small 
clock wieght will do the job to hold it in place by creating a
bit of drag on the chute rotation handle.

Be sure to use nylon twine.

You should be able to obtain an original 
equipment replacement cable for it as long as 
can provide them with a snowblower model number.

About the snow left under the blower; it could be the 
skid shoes being too high or the cutting edge may 
need to be replaced and as long as you have the 
model number of the snowblower you should be able to 
find a cutting edge replacement part.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks everone. I had it serviced a few weeks ago (the oger wire broke) and the guy came here and fixed it, and he also slowed down first gear. seince then it has not been scraping all the snow. when i am in second gear it does a bit better job. Today I am going to lower the shoes on it and do the washer trick. where do you attach it to? the lever by the controlls? ya i was gust wonder about the wings it any one had such a thing.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

So I did not have the time to try everthing but I look at the sheos and they where about 1 inch off the ground, should i lower them? i just found it weird that they where all the way up. any help is appriatated.


----------



## lawnpro724 (Dec 15, 2010)

If you don't like leaving snow on the drive you may want to get a single stage snow blower.


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

the service guy may have adjusted your shoes, we used to adjust them when we serviced snow throwers as a part of a tuneup or if it looked like they needed adjusting.


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

If you have a paved drive, raise the shoes so the bottom edge of the auger box is however high off the ground as you would like. Be sure the cutting edge isn't worn out before you do this. You should leave a little space under the cutting edge and the ground or you'll really get frustrated when the the blower keeps catching on any mat you have built up. If your drive is gravel leave it where it's at or you could start picking up rocks and could damage the impeller.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Chiputz;1209219 said:


> If you have a paved drive, raise the shoes so the bottom edge of the auger box is however high off the ground as you would like. Be sure the cutting edge isn't worn out before you do this. You should leave a little space under the cutting edge and the ground or you'll really get frustrated when the the blower keeps catching on any mat you have built up. If your drive is gravel leave it where it's at or you could start picking up rocks and could damage the impeller.


I fixed the shoes and now it works like a charm. THanks.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

So i was snow plowing in the dart tonight and i find the light dimming then going strong agen. is this normaly or was it because the amount of snow? thanks


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

If the light is dimming it's because you are losing rpms in the engine due to the snow load. It's nothing to worry about, just take a smaller bite so the engine isn't struggling so much. If you notice the engine loading up, release the wheel drive clutch for a couple seconds to let the machine catch up.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

ok good thanks we had alot of snow, even more with it blowing. thanks good to know not anything really serius.


----------

